# Overture & Co.



## fercules (5. Juli 2004)

Wie würdet ihr am besten eine kommerzielle Website bewerben? Overture und Co. sind schon interessant, nur mit ca. 15 Cent pro Klick nicht gerade billig :-((

Hat jemand gute und/oder schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

LG
Stephan


----------

